# Dumb belt drive question?



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Do belt drives and internally geared hubs play well together? Just wondering...


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

All roses as long as you can find a suitable cog for your hub.


----------



## Nelson_r_m (Jul 31, 2006)

and a suitable frame where you can open up the rear triangle.

Gates makes a cog for the Alfine.


----------



## Roppie (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep,

Watch the ID-Works site. they combined belt drive with a rohlof hub.
Santos is also constructing a special frame for this combination.

Really what you call a maintenance free bike, install and forget

Santos mountainbike SCC-03 Rohloff met riem-aandrijving means:
Santos mountainbike SCC-03 Rohloff with belt drive


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I'm not convinced. If an IGH's chain is pulled tight it wears the drive side bearings and kills the hub. Belt drives require more tension than a chain drive, how can that be good for the IGH?


----------



## Roppie (Mar 24, 2009)

Its a belt like used in the car industry to set the timing of the valves. Its one with teeths so the tention on the sprocket is rather small.

The manufactorer made the first sprockets of magnesium but they wereout to fast so the ones in production are made of steel

Like on the picture :thumbsup: 

Sorry for my crappy english, like to see you write in dutch

Picture is found on the website of SANTOS a Dutch custombike builder


----------



## joeworrall (Apr 19, 2009)

*where can I get one in the USA?*

the concept is fantastic - rohloff reliability and smoothness, and belt drive instead of a chain!

The first time I rode a Trek District, I thought adding a rohloff rear hub would make it the perfect urban commuter, but Santos is really onto something awesome that works off road!

So, what's keeping other bike companies from making a product like this available in the US? Is a custom build or european import the only way to get my hands on a bike like the Santos SCC-03?


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

joeworrall said:


> the concept is fantastic - rohloff reliability and smoothness, and belt drive instead of a chain!
> 
> The first time I rode a Trek District, I thought adding a rohloff rear hub would make it the perfect urban commuter, but Santos is really onto something awesome that works off road!
> 
> So, what's keeping other bike companies from making a product like this available in the US? Is a custom build or european import the only way to get my hands on a bike like the Santos SCC-03?


You can do it in the US...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=587768&highlight=rohloff+belt


----------



## joeworrall (Apr 19, 2009)

*what frameset can I use to build one like this?*

thanks - the bike on that post is a Lenz Sport, correct? I "googled" them, and their website is either down or dead... I didn't see anything in the thread that talked about what bike shop(s) built the bike, and I'm definitely interested!


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

joeworrall said:


> thanks - the bike on that post is a Lenz Sport, correct? I "googled" them, and their website is either down or dead... I didn't see anything in the thread that talked about what bike shop(s) built the bike, and I'm definitely interested!


Yeah, It's a Lenz Milk Money. You need to work with Phil Wood to make the cogs...it's not something you can buy as is. The frame is a stock item, but you'll need to make the rest happen on your own.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Roppie said:


> Santos mountainbike SCC-03 Rohloff met riem-aandrijving means:
> Santos mountainbike SCC-03 Rohloff with belt drive


Just curious ;
Checking the photos of those bikes , where the heck is the opening for the belt ?

http://www.santosbikes.com/?ct=bike...ctive=154&biketype=scc03,mountainbikes,santos


----------

